# 1500 pt Necron Tournament Tactics



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is the best all around list that myself and a few others here on the forums have come up with:

HQ: 345 pts
Lord w/RezOrb & VoD
Lord w/RezOrb

Elite: 224 pts
Immortals 1 x 8

Troops: 396 pts
Warriors 2 x 11

Fast: 300 pts
Destroyers 2 x 3

Heavy: 235
Monolith

Total: 1500 pts

Most people at the tourney will be playing SM and SW. One or two Orks, Tau & Tyranid, maybe one IG.

This will be my first tourney and most likely I will crash and burn but I want to be prepared for the more common short comings of my army and perhaps take advantage of any OpFor mistakes that I can.

Basically I am looking for help with deployment style and tactics vs each of those armies for the different scenarios we may be playing.

What I do know, which is pretty limited, is that Hammer & Anvil can still be effective in 5th Ed as long as you remember your basic rules and don't lose your mind and focus on something not as important.

Lord w RezOrb and both Phalanx of Warriors advance towards main body/objectives with Monolith right behind redeploying either Phalanx should they fail more than 3 WBB saves. The Destroyers take up one flank and harry any armour or heavy infantry. Immortals paired with Lord w RezOrb and VoD Deep Strike about, trying to stay approx 24" away from their target, hit hard enough to destroy or cause to flee their target, then rinse & repeat.

My big issue will be with annihilation games and the objective games. Seeing as how I will of course be outnumbered I need to know the best ways to utilise cover for saves while dealing out as much damage as I can as well as hold objectives with only two troop choices.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

hardluck57 said:


> My big issue will be with annihilation games and the objective games. Seeing as how I will of course be outnumbered I need to know the best ways to utilise cover for saves while dealing out as much damage as I can as well as hold objectives with only two troop choices.


You shouldn't need cover saves. I doubt you'll need more than the 3+ armour and WBB, and another WBB should you fail any. If you do find yourself dying to massed AI fire, hide behind the monolith. Otherwise, they should be fine.

Just stick at H&A, practice with it. You'll find that by the next tournament, you'll be a lot better, even if you don't play a single game after this one until the next. Personal experience counts far more than any amount of knowledge can.

For the objectives... you only need to hold one and contest whatever your opponent has. Luckily, those cheeky destroyers can do this in the last turn, if needed. Move forward with the Hammer in multiple objectives, take on that is quite close to the enemy but not right on them, then sit there with the Hammer, shooting everything. Preferably in cover! (Then NOTHING will die.)

Then try and kill what's on the enemy objectives. In 2-objective games, it becomes harder... the hammer must strike the enemy objective to win. And nothing can get past it at your objective, either!


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd recommend that you up your Destroyer count, specifically by removing the Lord with just the Res Orb and one warrior and getting another squad of three of them. Only having six Destroyers is going to mean that they never make it to turn 3, maybe not even turn 2.

You're going to have an incredibly rough time with Mech heavy armies (and really, Necrons in general have had this problem since 5th edition was release and Glancing became less powerful). Upping the # of S6 shots (Destroyers) will help against the Rhino bodies that you'll be facing (Predators and Vindicators have side AV11).

Whatever you do, keep your destroyers relatively close together such that if a squad is wiped the models will be able to WBB and join one of the other squads. You'll still be able to split your fire to hit multiple targets each turn. You also might want to concentrate on any Vindicators that you see, since they'll be the only weapon that MEQs have that can Instant Death your Destroyers/Immortals/Lord and even have a good chance of popping your Monolith.

Best of Luck


----------

